
A Documentation tool with a difference - Akashmazumder
http://www.latex-project.org/
======
dozzie
Uhm... What?

LaTeX is not a _documentation_ tool. It's a _document typesetting_ tool.
Fundamentally different thing. It doesn't assist in writing documentation
specifically in any way. Excellent for publishing books, articles, and good
for writing presentation slides, but there are much better tools for writing
_documentation_ (Sphinx being one of them; even Doxygen and JavaDoc are better
suited).

